# "World's smartest kid" solves rubik's cube



## ZamHalen (Sep 16, 2010)

I personally find it annoying that they more than likely think he does it "by himself". But its pretty impressive that he learned to solve at such a young age.
http://www.bing.com/videos/watch/vi.../paahqp0?rs=genius&from=en-us_msnhp&gt1=42007
I truly stopped believing in IQ tests when I started outsmarting the "geniuses" *cough* jerks *cough* that scored high on them. But whatever, what do you think?


----------



## Anthony (Sep 16, 2010)

lol, Someone just posted this on my wall on Facebook.
Anyway, he's obviously a genius - he just solved a Rubik's Cube in ONE MINUTE AND THIRTY FOUR SECONDS.


----------



## Joker (Sep 16, 2010)

176 IQ for a 7 year old? I don't believe that for a second. Its not that hard to score 10/10 in an IQ test and get something like 185 IQ. That stuff is bull.
...let's see him prove me wrong.


----------



## Joker (Sep 16, 2010)

Anthony said:


> lol, Someone just posted this on my wall on Facebook.
> Anyway, he's obviously a genius - he just solved a Rubik's Cube in ONE MINUTE AND THIRTY FOUR SECONDS.



...you are kidding right?


----------



## JeffDelucia (Sep 16, 2010)

Joker said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > lol, Someone just posted this on my wall on Facebook.
> ...



No he is entirely serious.


----------



## amostay2004 (Sep 16, 2010)

He looks like a kid version of Lucas Garron


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 16, 2010)

"I like my Rubik's Cubes because I like doing puzzles."
This kid is my hero. =e


----------



## goatseforever (Sep 16, 2010)

Haters gon' hate.


----------



## Joker (Sep 16, 2010)

goatseforever said:


> Haters gon' hate.



I lol'd after I read that post then read your sig


----------



## Cool Frog (Sep 16, 2010)

My IQ score was 156 in second grade, maybe I got smarter over the years... who cares? The test was rather easy, for example one portion was showing me a bunch of shapes that made something, then having to recreate it. (like a house)


----------



## ZamHalen (Sep 16, 2010)

I wasn't hating I just wondered what people would think.


----------



## Dene (Sep 16, 2010)

LMAO IQ for 7 year olds.


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 16, 2010)

His mom sounded so intense.


----------



## TheMachanga (Sep 16, 2010)

Lol smarter than 99.999999999999% of the world.


----------



## y3k9 (Sep 16, 2010)

Notice it says smartest "*kid*", which means the smartest in his first grade class.


----------



## Anthony (Sep 16, 2010)

y3k9 said:


> Notice it says smartest "*kid*", which means the smartest in his first grade class.



Notice that it says "this 7-year-old boy is smarter than 99.999% of everyone in the world".


----------



## y3k9 (Sep 16, 2010)

Anthony said:


> y3k9 said:
> 
> 
> > Notice it says smartest "*kid*", which means the smartest in his first grade class.
> ...


No, he isnt. The test he took does, a test does not prove what your full potential is. If he had a couple lucky guesses that is at least 40% of the world, you see, if he took the iq test over and over (with different questions) im sure his average will be a lot lower than this lucky single.


----------



## Anthony (Sep 16, 2010)

y3k9 said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > y3k9 said:
> ...



Did I even imply that he is?


----------



## qqwref (Sep 16, 2010)

Maybe he has a tested adult IQ of 176. Which is still pretty silly. But hey, if he's smarter than 99.999% of the world, doesn't that mean that 1 in 100,000 people are at least at his level? That's over 60,000 people, and I bet a lot of those are kids. Still, an IQ of 176 is about 5 standard deviations above the mean, which apparently corresponds to a probability of about one in 3.5 million - roughly the chance of a randomly scrambled 2x2x2 being solved - but that still gives some 3,000 people with at least that IQ.

Why is this supposed to be impressive, though? If you believe cubing requires intelligence, of course he should be able to solve it. If you don't, a 1:3x solve isn't impressive for anyone.


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 16, 2010)

*ulostme*



Spoiler



...bUT I agrEE-E-EEh!


----------



## Johan444 (Sep 16, 2010)

Dene said:


> LMAO IQ for 7 year olds.



LMAO IQ. (Fixed)


----------



## Olivér Perge (Sep 16, 2010)

Nice job media! A video titled "Wolrd's smartest kid" and yet they showed him playing with Rubik's Revolution. :fp That shattered the whole genious thing to me. 

Anyway, good for him!


----------



## deadalnix (Sep 16, 2010)

ZamHalen said:


> I truly stopped believing in IQ tests when I started outsmarting the "geniuses" *cough* jerks *cough* that scored high on them. But whatever, what do you think?



Thay are serious IQ test ran by psychologues, that provide interesting information if you are serious enough in interpret them (like being aware that IQ is just a test of a relatively restreint set of capabilities of our brain, but many others are just not tested by IQ test, and probably cannont be tested with a simple score).

They is also what TV call IQ test but actually are just crap having the simple role of showing the spectator what ha wanna see. It's always the same. These IQ test are not serious and, also, having an high IQ don't don't makes you automatically a jerk.

EDIT: I see that people are making fun of IQ for children. These tests actually exists and are not the same than tests for grown up. Anyway, I highly doubt that we are in presence here of a serious IQ test. Just some kind of crap to produce a stupid show on TV.


----------



## nitay6669 (Sep 16, 2010)

i just want to say something about iq tests
did you all know that no matter how much all the peoples in the world will get smarter by the years the average Will stay at 100.
that because its fixxed
beside that iq is a test that measures your intelligent quantity *in relative to your own age group*
hmmm that means that if this kid will not keep on getting smarter relatively 
to how smart he is now compared to the rest of the 7 year old kids getting smarter by the years
than the kid's iq will get lower
thats why doing 1 iq test in a lifetime when you are a 2nd grader is kinda stupid


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 16, 2010)

I hate that almost everyone relates IQ to how smart you are.
IQ only tests your problem solving abilities.
The majority of people with high IQs would be considered stoopid by a lot of people because they tend to have almost no common sense.


----------



## deadalnix (Sep 16, 2010)

cube-o-holic said:


> I hate that almost everyone relates IQ to how smart you are.



True.



cube-o-holic said:


> IQ only tests your problem solving abilities.



Almost true. IQ test also memory, spatial visualisation, and some others stuff more or less related to problem solving. Again, I'm dealing with real IQ tests, ran by psychologues.



cube-o-holic said:


> The majority of people with high IQs would be considered stoopid by a lot of people because they tend to have almost no common sense.



Wrong. This is totally unrelated to IQ actually.

You did the begining well, you should have stopped then.


----------



## chris410 (Sep 16, 2010)

Someone at work sent me this as well. Whatever IQ the kid has, one can only hope that he puts his intelligence to good use.


----------



## Enter (Sep 16, 2010)

to slow where is the korean girl she owns him big time


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 16, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> He looks like a kid version of Lucas Garron



Lol.

@video: Lol.


----------



## rubixfreak (Sep 16, 2010)

The question is: did he figured out by hisself at the age of 7 how to solve a rubiks?
If he really did it himself I would be really impressed...


----------



## Tyson (Sep 16, 2010)

We'll see how he is when he's 13. I also burst out laughing when I saw the Rubik's Revolution.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terence_Tao

I'm sure that guy was way better than this kid when he was 7.


----------



## theace (Sep 16, 2010)

Looks Indian to me. South Indian to be specific. Those guys down there have abnormally high IQs. Check this guy out: http://www.freewebs.com/bernett/


----------



## a small kitten (Sep 16, 2010)

> Looks Indian to me. South Indian to be specific. Those guys down there have abnormally high IQs. Check this guy out: http://www.freewebs.com/bernett/



Nope. That doesn't sound biased at all.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Sep 16, 2010)

theace said:


> Looks Indian to me. South Indian to be specific. Those guys down there have abnormally high IQs. Check this guy out: http://www.freewebs.com/bernett/



This is kinda old, but they update it every now and then.
Really interesting to watch. Pay attention to the part where they mention Asia, especially the India part.


----------



## theace (Sep 16, 2010)

ElectricDoodie said:


> theace said:
> 
> 
> > Looks Indian to me. South Indian to be specific. Those guys down there have abnormally high IQs. Check this guy out: http://www.freewebs.com/bernett/
> ...



They mentioned that this guy is an Indian? I dunno, I couldn't hear the first vid. My sound system's busted. And to the person who said this was biased, well, he kinda reminded me of this one kid i saw once. The kid was retarded and all, but he had a killer IQ. He used to do 9th grade math and chemistry and all in the 6th grade. I'm not really sure about the rest of the world, but at least in india, it's a known fact that people with origins from south india are naturally intelligent and all. Some, abnormally so.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Sep 16, 2010)

theace said:


> ElectricDoodie said:
> 
> 
> > theace said:
> ...



Retards with certain skill that surpasses a normal person is called an Idiot Savant. Kim, the man who was portrayed in the movie "Rain Man," is an Idiot Savant with photographic memory, for example.

Also, in that video, there was no speaking. Only text.
It said that 25% of India's population with the highest IQ is _greater_ than the _total population_ of the United States.

I know it's not the same, since the US has fewer people, but it's just interesting, as is the rest of the video.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 16, 2010)

ZOMG he has a Rubik's Revolution, he must be obscenely intelligent.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 16, 2010)

deadalnix said:


> cube-o-holic said:
> 
> 
> > The majority of people with high IQs would be considered stoopid by a lot of people because they tend to have almost no common sense.
> ...



I've spent a lot of time with a large array of people with high IQs (Physics at university and I seem to collect intelligent friends) and from my experience none that I can think of have had high common sense and many have had almost none.


----------



## Cubenovice (Sep 16, 2010)

You could also say that you "seem to collect friends with low or no common sense"


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 16, 2010)

Cubenovice said:


> You could also say that you "seem to collect friends with low or no common sense"



I have some street wise friends as well (that means not too bright but won't get conned easily)


----------



## chris410 (Sep 16, 2010)

UKSpeedCuber said:


> I think it's the people that can't solve the Rubik's cube that think he is smart for being able to do it.
> You don't have to be smart to solve it.
> 
> But, of course the boy is smart, look at the math he was answering.



Well, the same goes for the math he was answering. There are methods for calculating mentally very quickly. Since most of us do not know the methods, we could look at someone calculating quickly and think they are smarter than they really are (relating this to people who consider those who can solve a cube to be highly intelligent)

For example, here's a trick

They asked him 85 x 85 85 square simply take the 10's digit "8" add one to get 9 and multiply the original to get:

9 x 8 = 72 now add in 25 = 7225

You could do this for all the 10's... 45 x 45 -> 4 x 5 = 20 now add in the 25 hence 2025...there are a lot of other methods like this as well. Now if he's working out more advanced mathematical problems is a different story.


----------



## Bryan (Sep 16, 2010)

ElectricDoodie said:


> It said that 25% of India's population with the highest IQ is _greater_ than the _total population_ of the United States.
> 
> I know it's not the same, since the US has fewer people, but it's just interesting, as is the rest of the video.



If you have a country that has greater than 4X the population of another (actually, India is just under 4X US population), and take 25% of the population based on any criteria, then it will always be greater than the population of the other country.


----------



## CharlesOBlack (Sep 16, 2010)

>rubik's cubes

i can does that too you know

>math

i can does that too you know

>calendar date

i can does that too you know

hey... wait, does this make me a genius too?!


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Sep 16, 2010)

Bryan said:


> ElectricDoodie said:
> 
> 
> > It said that 25% of India's population with the highest IQ is _greater_ than the _total population_ of the United States.
> ...



No way. It's almost like I didn't say that myself.
And the point of that part of the video is to show how small the US actually is, in comparison to India.


----------



## Bryan (Sep 16, 2010)

ElectricDoodie said:


> Bryan said:
> 
> 
> > ElectricDoodie said:
> ...



You said it was interesting. First of all, it's wrong because India is slightly under 4X the population of the US. But even if India was greater than 4X, then you find the following statement interesting (assuming y > 1 and x > 1)

.25*4yx > x

If they want to state that India has a population about 4X the US, fine, state that. But don't try to state it in a way where it doesn't make sense.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Sep 16, 2010)

Bryan said:


> ElectricDoodie said:
> 
> 
> > Bryan said:
> ...




You are seriously arguing that slight difference in 4x population? Wow. 

Also, nice try in taking an interesting statement, and making it bland by removing keywords, to prove a point. Try to include the entire argument, and not just what deems fit for your argument.


----------



## Tyson (Sep 16, 2010)

School A has 2000 people. School B has 250 people.

The top 25% of school A's population in terms of IQ is MOAR than the entirety of school B's population. Wow, look how amazing school A is!

I would be more impressed if every single person in the top 25% of school A's population in terms of IQ had a higher IQ than every single person in school B. Though, that's really just adverse selection there.

Hey... has anyone ever wondered why success in spelling bees is correlated to shoe size? Shoe size must mean that you are smart!

"Originally Posted by ElectricDoodie 
It said that 25% of India's population with the highest IQ is greater than the total population of the United States.

I know it's not the same, since the US has fewer people, but it's just interesting, as is the rest of the video."

The point here is that this statement here would be true if you just said the following:

25% of India's population is greater than the total population of the United States.

Well, Bryan already pointed out that this is actually not true, since India's population is not four times the population of the United States. (It's actually pretty darn close...) You're just not comparing anything here. The number of people who fit in this category, in your case, 25% of the top IQ people in India, does not change regardless of the average IQ of India or the distribution of IQs in India. Your statement would be the same if everyone in India had an IQ below 50.

*EDIT* Sorry, what I would say is that the MEANING of your statement does not change regardless of the average IQ of the population of India. Your statement brings no new information concerning the IQ of India. It doesn't matter if everyone in India has an IQ below 55... your statement is still the same thing. The validity of your statement does not change with respect to the IQ distribution in India, and thus your statement does not concern the IQ distribution of India in any way.


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Sep 16, 2010)

Tyson said:


> We'll see how he is when he's 13. I also burst out laughing when I saw the Rubik's Revolution.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terence_Tao
> 
> I'm sure that guy was way better than this kid when he was 7.



IMO at 10? 

I am completely speechless.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Sep 16, 2010)

Tyson said:


> School A has 2000 people. School B has 250 people.
> 
> The top 25% of school A's population in terms of IQ is MOAR than the entirety of school B's population. Wow, look how amazing school A is!
> 
> ...



Wow. Leave it to you guys to take something, and have to completely destroy it, because it doesn't fit your definition of "interesting." 

I said that, because it was an interesting way too look at it. 
Nothing else. 

I never said that this means that India is smarter. Now you guys are just putting words in my mouth.


Now you guys are just trying to find messages behind what I said, just for the sake of arguing. Seriously, it's not that deep.


----------



## Tyson (Sep 16, 2010)

See, this is where I think you miss the point. We are not trying to say it doesn't fit our definition of interesting. We are saying it doesn't fit ANYONE'S definition of interesting.

Your statement doesn't show anything new, and doesn't bring up any points. Your statement is meaningless, and is nothing more than a commentary on the relative population of India vs the United States. Your statement has nothing to do with IQ, and it is not interesting, because we already know that India has about 1.3 billion people, and the United States has about 300 million.

If your statement is interesting, it could only be interesting in the fact that India has a population of about 1.3 billion, and the United States has a population of about 300 million.

Beyond the fact that you have made a commentary on the relative populations of India vs. the Untied States, your statement does not fit anyone's definition of interesting. In fact, your statement is the very definition of something that isn't interesting.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 16, 2010)

ElectricDoodie said:


> 25% of India's population with the highest IQ is _greater_ than the _total population_ of the United States.



25% of India's population with the *lowest* IQ is _greater_ than the _total population_ of the United States.

What's the point again?


----------



## Tyson (Sep 16, 2010)

Wow, thank you Stefan. That was quite elegant.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Sep 16, 2010)

Tyson said:


> See, this is where I think you miss the point. We are not trying to say it doesn't fit our definition of interesting. We are saying it doesn't fit ANYONE'S definition of interesting.
> 
> Your statement doesn't show anything new, and doesn't bring up any points. Your statement is meaningless, and is nothing more than a commentary on the relative population of India vs the United States. Your statement has nothing to do with IQ, and it is not interesting, because we already know that India has about 1.3 billion people, and the United States has about 300 million.
> 
> ...



You cannot force that idea upon someone. I find it interesting and it is what I stated. That's just it. The rest doesnt matter, other than I find it interesting and I posted it for this reason. And I found it to be an interesting way to
put it. 

Also, again you out words in my mouth. I never said anything a out IQ. 
EDIT: Anything about IQ that said India was smarter. 

Trying to find way to prove that it isn't interesting is useless, as I find it interesting. You can't put your opinion on every single person.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Sep 17, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> ElectricDoodie said:
> 
> 
> > 25% of India's population with the highest IQ is _greater_ than the _total population_ of the United States.
> ...



Yes, I actually find this also interesting. 
Good way to put it.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 17, 2010)

25% of India's population *chosen arbitrarily* is greater than the total population of the United States.

Still interesting?


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Sep 17, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> 25% of India's population *chosen arbitrarily* is greater than the total population of the United States.
> 
> Still interesting?



Yes. To me, as long as it's a fact, and not made up, it's still interesting.


----------



## Bryan (Sep 17, 2010)

ElectricDoodie said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > 25% of India's population *chosen arbitrarily* is greater than the total population of the United States.
> ...



So, assuming y > 1 and x > 1, you would find this interesting? Or would you find it bland? It's a fact, and not made up.

.25*4yx > x

Slightly off-topic. My cube and timer are to the left of my keyboard, because if I had them on the right side, the tower for my computer would bump my legs. I don't put the tower on the left because the cabinet is on the right, so this has the left side wide open underneath, and if I put the tower there, it'd be too far from the monitor or in the middle of nothing. On the far left under the desk, there's a garbage can. It use to be a paper shredder, but the top part died, but I like to use the bottom part as a garbage can because it's really sturdy. It does have a metal tab that use to be a safety switch for the shredder, and that sometimes tears the bags. But I usually just put paper in this garbage because it's in my office. If I have fruit at my computer, then I'll make sure to throw it away in the kitchen garbage. I had some fruit at my work office (as opposed to my home office), and I threw the core away in my garbage in my cubicle, and then there was a bunch of bugs on it the next day. I ended up tying the bag shut to stop them. 

It's all fact, henceforth, all interesting.


----------



## Joker (Sep 17, 2010)

rubixfreak said:


> The question is: did he figured out by hisself at the age of 7 how to solve a rubiks?
> If he really did it himself I would be really impressed...



Looks like reduction on 4x4...


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Sep 17, 2010)

Bryan said:


> ElectricDoodie said:
> 
> 
> > StefanPochmann said:
> ...



It's bland, because there's no fact that makes it interesting. 

I know this might be hard for you guys to understand, but to me, putting those numbers into perspective like I posted, makes it interesting to see. 

It's all about demonstrating how big India is in comparison to the US, by adding the perspective to it. The perspective that was added, is what made
it interesting.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 17, 2010)

Joker said:


> rubixfreak said:
> 
> 
> > The question is: did he figured out by hisself at the age of 7 how to solve a rubiks?
> ...



Meaning what?

Btw, here's an interesting article I came across earlier today: Outstanding Performers: Created, Not Born?


----------



## Tyson (Sep 17, 2010)

If you want to demonstrate how big India is, why don't you just say the population of India is 1.3 billion, and the population of the United States is 300 million?


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Sep 17, 2010)

Tyson said:


> If you want to demonstrate how big India is, why don't you just say the population of India is 1.3 billion, and the population of the United States is 300 million?



Because that doesn't add any perspective to it and to me, is bland and boring.
I don't know how you missed this point, after I have stated it so many times.


----------



## Joker (Sep 17, 2010)

chris410 said:


> UKSpeedCuber said:
> 
> 
> > I think it's the people that can't solve the Rubik's cube that think he is smart for being able to do it.
> ...



Yea, I figured that out when I was 10 by myself (cept it was a little different, but still fast)
And when I was 11 I was able to divide any number (whole) by either 9 or 11 freaking quickly by myself. And a bunch of other tricks (when I was in Grd 4 I was doing Grd 9 math)


----------



## Tyson (Sep 17, 2010)

ElectricDoodie said:


> Tyson said:
> 
> 
> > If you want to demonstrate how big India is, why don't you just say the population of India is 1.3 billion, and the population of the United States is 300 million?
> ...



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QM0dbwDc2FE

Have you heard of Arthur Benjamin?

http://www.math.hmc.edu/~benjamin/

Now *that* guy... he can do math quickly in his head. He actually performs at the Magic Castle (www.magiccastle.com). It's quite impressive. You can race him multiplying two 5 digit numbers, and you'll loose with a calculator because you can't press the button fast enough. I think I could beat him given a www.daskeyboard.com as opposed to a four function calculator.


----------



## Bryan (Sep 17, 2010)

ElectricDoodie said:


> Tyson said:
> 
> 
> > If you want to demonstrate how big India is, why don't you just say the population of India is 1.3 billion, and the population of the United States is 300 million?
> ...



But when you add information that adds no value to the statement, it's meaningless. 

The top 25% of Indians at American Football would be more than the entire US. This tells us absolutely nothing about how many Indians know about football. It's just noise that confuses people. Just like bringing up IQ in the same statement. It doesn't really say anything about India's IQ.

Now a statement like: If you take all the illiterate people in India, it would be greater than the entire population of the US. Now, this gives us some information, but not much. India could be about the same size, but completely illiterate, or India could be 100X the size of the US, and only 99% literate. You can't determine core facts from this statement.

If you state that India is 4X the size of the US, and they have a literacy rate of 66%, this gives you cold hard facts.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Sep 17, 2010)

Bryan said:


> ElectricDoodie said:
> 
> 
> > Tyson said:
> ...


 
I wasn't trying to add meaning or value to it, and I've already stated it. I just found it to be an interesting way to put it.


----------



## Tyson (Sep 17, 2010)

Hey, did you know that half of the world is below average in intelligence?

(Fine Stefan, measured by median.)


----------



## Joker (Sep 17, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> Joker said:
> 
> 
> > rubixfreak said:
> ...


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Sep 17, 2010)

Tyson said:


> Hey, did you know that half of the world is below average in intelligence?
> 
> (Fine Stefan, measured by median.)



Yes, I did.


----------



## Tyson (Sep 17, 2010)

And is that statement interesting to you?


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Sep 17, 2010)

Tyson said:


> And is that statement interesting to you?



No, for a couple of reasons. 
-No perspective statement. 
-Already knew it.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 17, 2010)

Tyson said:


> You can race him multiplying two 5 digit numbers, and you'll loose with a calculator because you can't press the button fast enough.



How fast does he do it?


----------



## Tyson (Sep 17, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> Tyson said:
> 
> 
> > You can race him multiplying two 5 digit numbers, and you'll loose with a calculator because you can't press the button fast enough.
> ...



I'm not sure... I haven't seen it in person. I've only heard of his show. He has a few books out, but from what I understand the set-up...

I'd imagine he can do it in under 5 seconds. That's just a guess though... I'm estimating based on what I understand the setup to be. Chris Dzoan would know more.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M4vqr3_ROIk

I can't actually watch this now because I'm at the office. But I think that clip should give you an idea of the type of things he does.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 17, 2010)

Tyson said:


> I'd imagine he can do it in under 5 seconds.


Well, the world record (from a mental calculation world cup) for doing it ten times is 102 seconds:
http://www.recordholders.org/en/list/memory.html#8x8
So I think on average he must take longer than 10 seconds. 



Tyson said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M4vqr3_ROIk



Ah yes, I'm watching that already on his website. And I'm appalled!

At 3:41 he says "457 squared is 205849". That is *wrong*, but his moron checkers confirm it!
At 4:00 he says "722 squared is 513284". That is *wrong*, but his moron checkers confirm it!

WTF? He could probably spit out random numbers and nobody there would notice or care!

Watching the rest now...


----------



## Bryan (Sep 17, 2010)

ElectricDoodie said:


> Tyson said:
> 
> 
> > And is that statement interesting to you?
> ...



So stuff isn't interesting if you know it? That means you know nothing interesting.


----------



## tim (Sep 17, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> Tyson said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M4vqr3_ROIk
> ...



He got his big final right, though.


----------



## Tyson (Sep 17, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> Tyson said:
> 
> 
> > I'd imagine he can do it in under 5 seconds.
> ...



Yes, I apologize if I misrepresented anything, but I of course did make it clear that I have not seen him in person. The other thing to keep in mind is that most people in the world are really stupid. Your average person's intelligence is so low, that yes, people aren't used to thinking critically, and you can get away with a lot of stuff during a performance.

I do find it fascinating (and interesting) how much of the world's progress has been driven by such a small percentage of people at the top.


----------



## qqwref (Sep 17, 2010)

If the performer is fast enough at mental calculation, no normal person (i.e. audience member) would be fast and accurate enough to be sure he made a mistake 

I like the idea of ten tasks in a row. I should try that sometime.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Sep 17, 2010)

Bryan said:


> ElectricDoodie said:
> 
> 
> > Tyson said:
> ...



I can't believe how much you are misinterpreting everything. Because someone does not find something interesting after already seeing it many times, does not mean that it is not interesting in itself. It could still be interesting to someone else. I cannot believe this is seriously your argument. I believe you are just trying to troll me. 

Now, that statement Tyson gave was something that was more common knowledge and made it less interesting for me. If you found it interesting, I'd like to know why.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 17, 2010)

tim said:


> He got his big final right, though.



Yes, and everything else as well (as far as I can tell, couldn't check the missing digit trick). I'm just astonished that he can get away with that. Once he got two of six digits wrong and his judge loudly proclaimed "Yes". WHY? I suspect she actually failed to check and just tried to hide that. What she should have done is say "wait a moment..." and then do it properly. Nothing embarrassing about it. I remember seeing the same thing in a documentary about Kim Peek ("Rain Man") and another with Ruediger Gamm (mental calculator), they made mistakes and just got away with it.

I'm a bit surprised, btw. It was a nice show, but I didn't know they have that kind of stuff at TED. Guess they need some fun between the serious talks 



qqwref said:


> If the performer is fast enough at mental calculation, no normal person (i.e. audience member) would be fast and accurate enough to be sure he made a mistake



They all had pocket calculators, they just had to square a three-digit number, and they got into TED. They should be able to do that. And again, more importantly: if they can't check it, they should say that! Or at least NOT say he's correct without actually checking!


----------



## Joker (Sep 17, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> tim said:
> 
> 
> > He got his big final right, though.
> ...



Stefan Pochmann wins at making points.
He can actually think unlike tons of idiots in the world. :tu


----------



## qqwref (Sep 17, 2010)

Didn't know they gave the audience pocket calculators (but hey, I didn't actually watch the video since I've seen the guy before). In that case it's incredible that nobody noticed a mistake.


----------



## Tyson (Sep 17, 2010)

Well, what are you going to do? Stand up, and let him know he was wrong? No! You want the guy NEXT to you to do it. It's a collective responsibility thing maybe... no one wants to speak up.


----------



## Weston (Sep 17, 2010)

Like how in hypnotism shows, everyone being "hypnotized" just plays along.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 17, 2010)

Weston said:


> Like how in hypnotism shows, everyone being "hypnotized" just plays along.



Yeah, that's what I've been thinking, too.



Tyson said:


> Well, what are you going to do? Stand up, and let him know he was wrong? No! You want the guy NEXT to you to do it. It's a collective responsibility thing maybe... no one wants to speak up.



Hmm, yes, he's a magician after all, so that could actually be an intentional part of the trick. But if *I* were a judge, I'd be eager to tell him he's wrong. And I certainly wouldn't say he's right unless I've properly checked and he actually is.


----------



## Joker (Sep 17, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> Tyson said:
> 
> 
> > Well, what are you going to do? Stand up, and let him know he was wrong? No! You want the guy NEXT to you to do it. It's a collective responsibility thing maybe... no one wants to speak up.
> ...



Yea, I'd tell him he is wrong. There is ABSOLUTELY no point to have people with calculators there OTHER than to lie to the audience if they aren't gunna say he's wrong.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Sep 17, 2010)

ElectricDoodie said:


> <I like facts. blah blah blah.>



Wouldn't it be interesting to know that 90% of statistics are made up?

This fact is true and thus, interesting.


----------



## camcuber (Sep 17, 2010)

As stated before, it is impressive that he learned how to solve the cubes at such a young age but when I was watching the video on it and he brought up cubes, I thought that he would solve it intuitively considering he is a "genius." I mean do not get me wrong but the cube isn't particularly hard to learn how to solve. He is way smarter than me though -_-


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Sep 17, 2010)

Whyusosrs? said:


> ElectricDoodie said:
> 
> 
> > <I like facts. blah blah blah.>
> ...



I don't know if you were being serious towards me or not, but if so, you didn't read the thread before posting, or you are just trying to troll me.

If not, I actually did laugh.


----------



## ZamHalen (Sep 17, 2010)

deadalnix said:


> ZamHalen said:
> 
> 
> > I truly stopped believing in IQ tests when I started outsmarting the "geniuses" *cough* jerks *cough* that scored high on them. But whatever, what do you think?
> ...



I wasn't saying it makes you a jerk, it's just that telling a *kid* that he has a higher IQ than most people somehow makes these kids think that they're better than everyone.This leads them to start putting down "normal" smart kids.I have learned this from experience by meeting several kids like this and only one of them isn't a complete jerk about it.
EDIT: I also think that bragging about IQ is about the same as "My mom thinks I'm special".


----------



## chris410 (Sep 17, 2010)

Joker said:


> Yea, I figured that out when I was 10 by myself (cept it was a little different, but still fast)
> And when I was 11 I was able to divide any number (whole) by either 9 or 11 freaking quickly by myself. And a bunch of other tricks (when I was in Grd 4 I was doing Grd 9 math)



Exactly my point with numbers, there are plenty of methods when it comes to arithmetic. Any time people ask about cubes I simply them that anyone who puts in a little effort could solve a cube. Now, to get very fast times (from what I have seen in competitions) does take a very good understanding so, I do believe there is intelligence when it comes to cubing.

If the kid is as smart as people claim, one would hope that instead of solving puzzles all day that he will realize his potential, and do something with his life.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 17, 2010)

qqwref said:


> Didn't know they gave the audience pocket calculators



Actually they weren't *given* calculators. They used *their own* (he started by asking who had one with them). So they were even used to them and probably used to using them (cause who carries a calculator around just for fun?).



Joker said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > Joker said:
> ...



So it doesn't mean anything? Then why bring it up?


----------



## deadalnix (Sep 17, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> 25% of India's population *chosen arbitrarily* is greater than the total population of the United States.
> 
> Still interesting?



lol, you're right.

To understand what was interesting in this statement you have to get the context in was initially posted in. I don't remeber who was sayiong that indian people was very intelligent people, and gave a link to some webpage presenting smart indians.

So somebody answered that was just because indians are very numerous, so many of them are smart (but many of them are dumb and many of them are in general).

That was an elegant way to present that IMO.


----------



## deadalnix (Sep 17, 2010)

Tyson said:


> Now *that* guy... he can do math quickly in his head. He actually performs at the Magic Castle (www.magiccastle.com). It's quite impressive. You can race him multiplying two 5 digit numbers, and you'll loose with a calculator because you can't press the button fast enough. I think I could beat him given a www.daskeyboard.com as opposed to a four function calculator.



You can race me doing a rubik's cube by dismantle it and/or restiker it and loose. That doesn't make me a real genius. Just a trained guy with the right methods.


----------



## theace (Sep 17, 2010)

India's a crowded place man! About 38.1729896% more than the USA! haha! (no wonder it's smelly here!)


----------



## tx789 (Sep 18, 2010)

cube-o-holic said:


> I hate that almost everyone relates IQ to how smart you are.
> IQ only tests your problem solving abilities.
> The majority of people with high IQs would be considered stoopid by a lot of people because they tend to have almost no common sense.



and maths. It show how good you are at maths. IQ test are rubbish any wayhttp://www.upsb.info/forum/style_emoticons/default/facepalm.gif


----------



## Joker (Sep 18, 2010)

Joker said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > Joker said:
> ...





StefanPochmann said:


> So it doesn't mean anything? Then why bring it up?



Oh I must have messed up my original post, because I thought I quoted a guy saying something like "If he can solve the cube at the age of 7 by himself he must be pretty smart". And since it looked like reduction, he may have looked it up and not have thought of it on his own.
EDIT
Mess my original post up like I have messed this one up :fp


----------



## tx789 (Sep 18, 2010)

He is hard to understand at the beginning a bit. Is the camera's all in his face causing it 
or not


----------



## Dene (Sep 18, 2010)

Weston said:


> Like how in hypnotism shows, everyone being "hypnotized" just plays along.



What's all this? I haven't seen a hypnotism show, but why wouldn't the people actually be hypnotised?


----------



## Stefan (Oct 4, 2010)

Stefan said:


> documentary about Kim Peek ("Rain Man") and another with Ruediger Gamm (mental calculator), *they made mistakes and just got away with it*


 
Another case I just came across:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KSThUCIg5i8#t=2m12
That guy is supposed to memorize and then recall 10x10 digits. Here's what they actually show him recall:

1780924804
31579326*1*8
----------
-------925
----------
---2970971
----------
--27572345
6--0146046
3288760982

The bolded 1 is wrong, it's a 9.
The underlined 0146046 is recalled out of order, before "275..." in the previous row.
All the "-" are not shown being recalled at all.

The reaction? "Excellent!!" and big applause.

The show/video editors lied big time when taking out large parts and rearranging one. Apparently they just trust that the viewers are too stupid to notice. Also, he did get at least that one digit wrong (quite possibly more in the parts not shown). Still, he got away with all of it - the moderator, the audience and the producers didn't care.


----------

